# Finally got my house painted!



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

25 years married to a painter, (ok, he was a farmer for 12 of those) and this is the first time he has ever painted our own home! Remember the shoe cobblers kids thread?! Also the "what do you have your guys do when in between jobs" thread!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow my wife wouldn't let me get away with that. I've got like 12 colors in my house ext painted with Weathermaster by Vista paints, looks good man:thumbsup:


----------

